# AZALIA or AC'97



## alexxx

Hey there. I just bought a new computer With a Thermaltake Soprano Case and an Asus P5NE-SLI Mobo. The case has one wire from the front audio ports with two headers AZALIA or AC '97 when reading the case manual it says that if i plug in the wrong header it will ruin my mobo. Does anyone know which one i need to plug in? as well as could someone explain the difference between Azalia and AC'97?


----------



## smz

Simple definition between Azalia and AC'97 is the older spec vs the newer spec. In short, Azalia is one of many references to high definition audio. AC'97 has been around for a long time and more or less was the certification of onboard audio or generic audio chipsets on a soundcard. This is pre HD audio days.

As for that warning or frying? I would like to hear someone elses take on this because I wasn't aware the header on a m/b is any different for HD.

The case connector most of the time is an addon where you want the audio jack in the front of the computer or wherever the case mounts it. I know on the USB connectors on a case, they generally have one hole blocked to avoid plugging it in to the wrong source or backwards.


----------



## bat21

Azalia isn't a spec per-say it's a CMI Hi-Definition codec (CMI 8768-9888 etc..) AC97 is a true specification _standard_ as it pertains to generalized computer audio and both realtek, and c-media falls under that spec as do many of the older realtek and cmi codecs.

You have Realtek ALC-883 on your mobo so you would use the AC97 lead diagram for FP- case outs.


----------



## WindelRus

alexxx said:


> Hey there. I just bought a new computer With a Thermaltake Soprano Case and an Asus P5NE-SLI Mobo. The case has one wire from the front audio ports with two headers AZALIA or AC '97 when reading the case manual it says that if i plug in the wrong header it will ruin my mobo. Does anyone know which one i need to plug in? as well as could someone explain the difference between Azalia and AC'97?


----------



## smz

I dunno. My gigabyte mb 965g-ds3 is high definition on board and yes it's a realtek chip. But in order to turn on the audio. The bios has a toggle for Azalia. If you don't enable it, there is no on board sound. So I don't know what to tell you. This is an Intel 965 chipset. Definitely High Definition based for audio.



bat21 said:


> Azalia isn't a spec per-say it's a CMI Hi-Definition codec (CMI 8768-9888 etc..) AC97 is a true specification _standard_ as it pertains to generalized computer audio and both realtek, and c-media falls under that spec as do many of the older realtek and cmi codecs.
> 
> You have Realtek ALC-883 on your mobo so you would use the AC97 lead diagram for FP- case outs.


----------



## ebackhus

If memory serves, Azalia is the standard used now by SoundMax onboard codecs. It's digital and the BIOS setting you're talking about will tell it to use either digital out on the case jacks or analog out. AC'97 will allow case jack support. I haven;t tried the digital out as I lack a case with audio jacks on it.

Come to think of it, the person with that case owes me $200 for the computer it houses...


----------

